# Nc dam ohio side



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the carry out across the street now have minnows and shiners. Nice big healthy shiners at a decent price....


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice, wish they delivered to the Wv side, lol.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Rivarat said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that the carry out across the street now have minnows and shiners. Nice big healthy shiners at a decent price....


Thanks Rivarat,,,, I Hope that bait shop can hang-in-there, till fall! 
All of us 'Northern' guys shop/ stop at Red's in N Lima on the way down,,,
then cross rt30 or Knoll Bridge to rt2.
THIS FALL/ WINTER, when the water gets up, we'll be bank fishing the Ohio side and NEED those 'close by' minnows & shiners.

Did you drop a hint to the bait shop to start posting How/ When/ Where, fishing info on OGF? It'll help all of us.
If you stop there again,,, Please post their name & number?

BTW, we caught dozens of cats & drum again,,, All small,,, jig & worms just off the bottom. It was the only thing that worked.
NO WHITES!!!???


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Riverside Market (740)-537-2772


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dryerlint17 (Mar 9, 2012)

Minnows $2.80 doz, Creek Chubs $4 doz


----------

